# Habe auch Probleme mit grünem Wasser



## redflenker (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammnen,

als Newbie kann ich natürlich zum Geben (und Nehmen) dieses Forums noch nicht beitragen ...

daher zuerst einmal eine Frage die bestimmt schon 100 mal gestellt wurde.

Ich habe bereits einiges erlesen können, aber leider für mich noch nicht die richtige Lösung gefunden.

Zum Thema:

unser Teich hat keine Fische, soll auch keine bekommen.
Der Teich erfüllt eher nur einen Dekoaskept und das Wasserplätschern gibt die beruhigende Note dazu.

Ich möchte gerne klares Wasser im Teich haben, aber keinen aktiven Filter (Strom) bzw. weitere bauliche Veränderungen vornehmen.
Die Chemiekeule kommt ebenfalls nicht in Frage.
Der Besatz mit 1-2 kleinen Pflanzen  wäre ok (was vermutlich nicht ausreichen würde ?) .
Besser würde mir allesdings so ne Teichschnecke gefallen die mir die Algen "wegfrisst" .

Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen und wie heißt diese Schnecke genau?

Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Herzlich willkommen

schön wär´s

mit ein /zwei Pflanzen ist´s wohl nicht getan ,
Deine Algen ernähren sich ua. vom Bütenstaub ,den immer vorhandenen Nährstoffen im Frischwasser und vom Sonnenlicht
nix was Du auschließen kannst ....

je kleiner der Teich ist desto schwerer stellt sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht ein .

__ Schnecken die fressen ,.....  kacken auch ......

ohne Substrat ,vielen verschiedenen Pflanzen und HERAUS-Filterung von Grobschnmutz
wird´s schwierig.


wir haben sogar ein Extra-Dr. Sommer Unterforum für Kleinteiche


da soll es sogar ein paar klare Teiche geben 





mfG


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo redflenker (ein echter Name wäre nett),
erst einmal : Herzlich Willkommen.
Einen netten kleinen Teich hast du da. Aber: keine Pflanzen drin ??? Da du ja schreibst, dass du schon einiges hier zum Thema 'grünes Wasser' gelesen hast, weißt du ja jetzt: Pflanzen sind das Wichtigste gegen grünes Wasser. Offensichtlich hast du einige Schwebealgen in deinem Becken.
Wie viele Liter hat das Becken und wie lange besteht es schon? Wie viel Sonneneinstrahlung am Tag?
Und nein...__ Schnecken helfen da gar nichts
Statt dessen einige Unterwasserpflanzen und .... der Absatz auf dem jetzt die Steine liegen bietet sich doch dafür an...z.B. __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschlöffel, __ Pfeilkraut, etc.
Also: das mit den Schecken kannst du vergessen.
petra


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Redflenker, 

so wie Dein Teichwasser aussieht, sind das Schwebealgen, die bekommst Du mit __ Schnecken leider nicht weg. Die Problematik kommt m.E. hier aus der geringen Teichgröße / Tiefe und aus intensiver Sonneneinstrahlung. Da explodiert die Algenpopulation regelrecht. 
Wenn es kein Filter sein soll, müssen Wasserpflanzen her, die übernehmen die gleiche Aufgabe. Wenn Du Deinen Teich überwiegend aus optischen Aspekten hast, wären Wasserpflanzen hier zudem doch eine echte Bereicherung. Es gibt z.B. kleine Seerosen. Die nehmen viele Nährstoffe aus dem Grund/Wasser auf und nehmen damit den Algen die Lebensgrundlage und spenden auch noch etwas Schatten. Oder Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt & __ Wasserpest oder Schwimmpflanzen wie Krebsscheren. 
Mit UW Pflanzen kann ich Dich zuschmeißen, die wuchern bei mir im Moment invasionsartig im Teich. Muschelblumen hätte ich auch noch, die schwimmen oben drauf und sehen schön aus. Ohne Pflanzen wird es nicht klappen, das Teichwasser wird kippen mit der Zeit. Oder Du wechselst es regelmäßig aus. 

Und ... Wilkommen im Forum   ...the beginning of a never ending story  wer einmal damit anfängt, ist wohl für immer infiziert.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel, 

Jessica


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo
ja ich hab klares Wasser im Mini , wenn ich mal welches sehe , im Krebsteich, hab ich  zwar Fadenalgen im Flachwasser aber sonst klare Sicht , im Koiteich hab ich ne menge Schwebeteilchen aber mittlerweile Sicht bis 1,5 Meter

Die ersten beiden sind reine Pflanzenteiche ohne Filter,  der Koiteich hat keine Pflanzen,  aber einen riesigen Filter , für eins von beiden oder beides muss man sich entscheiden  wenn man einen klaren Teich  möchte
salve Patrick


----------



## redflenker (14. Juli 2015)

ihr seit ja schnell hier 

kleine Seerosen, damit könnte ich mich anfreunden ... bekommt wann wo? und welche genau? und wieveile euren Erfahrungen / Einschätzungen nach? 

Unterwasserpflanzen auch ok

eine Bedingung muß aber gegeben sein:

Alle Pflanzen dürfen den Teich nicht zuwachsen, will ja keine Blumenwiese generieren

nicht das es falsch verstanden wird, das ein Teich Arbeit macht ist völlig ok, davor scheue ich mich auch nicht


@
...the beginning of a never ending story

das befürchte ich auch... habe aber noch andere Hobbys ...

@ 
Name

Meine Eltern haben sich damals für Ingo entschieden


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ingo, 

bzgl. Seerosen schau mal hier z.B.: 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Zur besseren Kontrolle würde ich die Rhizome in einen Pflanzkorb (rund) setzen und mit Sand auffüllen. (Düngekegel für den Start gibts auch dort zu kaufen) Achte aber im Winter darauf das Dein Teich nicht durchfriert, bzw nimm dann vorher die Seerosen raus und stelle sie zum Überwintern kühl aber frostfrei. 

Die Unterwasserpflanzen werden bei Deinen Verhälnissen wohl früher oder später immer wuchern, viel Sonne und schön warm, das isses doch  
Da musst Du dann ab und zu mal beherzt reingreifen und etwas ausdünnen, dafür hast Du dann klares Wasser und schaust auf eine natürliche Unterwasserlandschaft anstelle on schwarzer Folie. Das ist doch auch was. 


Im Randbereich würd ich vielleicht Fiberklee oder __ Calla pflanzen, die wachsen auch ins Wasser hinein. Das sieht auch schön aus. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

Stöbere dort einfach mal.. die Auswahl ist riesig. 


VlG - Jess


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo 
Sieht ja nur zwei  ,drei, Monate so aus dann wird es wieder weniger 
  
 
salve  Patrick


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2015)

@ Jess  also dass eine (Zwerg)Seerose dem Wasser groß Nährstoffe entzieht halte ich für ein Gerücht. (ich habe selbst so ca 20 Stück)
Und wenn du sie auch noch in einen Korb setzt und auch düngst, geht der Effekt gg Null.
Bei den UW Pflanzen bin ich allerdings voll bei Dir.
Btw. Ich habe einige Minis, die klares Wasser haben,allerdings mit allen möglichen UW Pflanzen.

@Ingo  "Auf die Schnelle" helfen auch __ Wasserlinsen oder noch besser Azolla, die man leicht abfischen kann und so Nährstoffe aus den Teich bringt.
Auch die __ Wasserpest erfüllt diesen Zweck zuverlässig und wenn der Teich eeendlich mal nährstoffarm ist, wachsen sie nicht mehr ( = NährstoffzeigerPflanzen)


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ingo,
'ne Seerose ist zwar nett...aber die mag kein Geplätschere -also Gieskanne aus. Außerdem hilft sie nicht gegen Algen - sie ist eben nur 'schön'.
Auf die Schnelle - da bin ich bei Eugen - __ Wasserlinsen (bekommt man aber sehr schwierig) oder z.B. Schwimmfarn (bekommst du jetzt schon in fast jedem Gartencenter).
Du kommst aus 44..., das kann ja nur bei mir um die Ecke sein. Solltest du wirklich Interesse an Pflanzen haben - schick mal eine PN (jetzt : Unterhaltung) .

Ansonsten solltest du dich von der Vorstellung eines Beckens mit glasklarem Wasser ohne Pflanzen verabschieden. Stell mal ein Glas Leitungswasser ein paar Tage in die Sonne...eines wächst darin: Algen.
petra


----------



## redflenker (14. Juli 2015)

danke weiterhin für all die info´s

ich glaube ich werde heute abend genug zum Lesen und Stöbern haben ...

@
wohnort 23***

geh jetzt zum strand


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2015)

Oh,
das war dein Alter :44...nicht die Postleitzahl.
Wie doof von mir.
Ich würde auch lieber am Strand wohnen.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn keine Fische und grüne Schwebealgen....dann ab zum Zoohändler und lebende Wasserflöhe kaufen.
Das ist eigentlich Fischfutter, die werden dir aber in einem kahlen Teich schnell die Schwebealgen rausfuttern....sagen wir mal 4 Wochen.
Deine Pumpe musst du aber in der Zeit aus machen. Die wird ja wohl Wasser aus dem Teich ansaugen und dann auch deine Wasserflöhe schreddern.


Für die fest haftenden Algen könntest du es mit Spitzschlammschnecken probieren. So 500 Stück........dann aber wieder raus bevor die Verhungern und dein Wasser verseuchen....
Glaube aber nicht das du irgendwo 500 große __ Schnecken her bekommst.


----------



## redflenker (15. Juli 2015)

__ Wasserlinsen, Azolla und __ Wasserpest hab ich über Wiki nun "studiert" ...

hm, der Teich soll ja eigentlich wie Teich aussehen und nicht wie mein Rasen,

das es ohne ein paar Pflanzen nicht geht habe ich nun eingesehen.

was passiert wenn ich die o.g. Pflanzen entferne bzw. wie kann ich den Wildwuchs kontrollieren ?

irgendwie ist mir das zu viel Grün,
gibts nicht ein - zwei kleine schöne Pflanzen die nicht groß wachsen und mein Wasser klar halten?

Oder doch Wasserflöhe ?
Was passiert denn mit denen wenn das Wasser ansatzweise klar ist?
Werde ich die wieder los? Wie werden die denn reguliert?

und dann hab ich das noch gelesen :
Wichtig ist die Abdeckung der Wasserbehälter mit Netzen, da sich sonst Mückenlarven einnisten.
Oh mann, jetzt weiß ich warum ich Elektroniker und nicht Biologe geworden bin

Sorry für meine Fragen, aber ich vermute ich check das alles noch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

redflenker schrieb:


> nd dann hab ich das noch gelesen :
> Wichtig ist die Abdeckung der Wasserbehälter mit Netzen, da sich sonst Mückenlarven einnisten.


Vergiss das. Im ersten Jahr mag es eine Mücken Menge geben...danach sind jede Menge Libellenlarven unterwegs, welche das regulieren.......die regulieren auch dann deinen Wasserflohbestand. 


redflenker schrieb:


> gibts nicht ein - zwei kleine schöne Pflanzen die nicht groß wachsen und mein Wasser klar halten?


Wenn du die Findest dann sag Bescheid. Vielleicht mache ich dann eine Gärtnerei auf.


----------



## leo1975 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

Das schöne an der Natur ist eigentlich, das sich viele Dinge ohne dem Eingriff des Menschen von alleine regeln, der Kreislauf des Lebens...

Grüne Schwebealgen --> Viel Nahrungsangebot für Daphnien (Wasserflöhe) --> Wasserflöhe vermehren sich wie wild --> Wasserflöhe fressen die ganzen Schwebealgen --> Dein Teich wird klar... --> kein Futter mehr für die vielen Wasserflöhe --> die Wasserflöhe (sind eigentlich wie ganz kleine Krebse) sterben bzw. werden weniger --> Nährstoffe für das Teichwasser --> Gute Bedingungen für neue Schwebealten --> und das ganze Spiel beginnt von vorne...

Aber keine Angst, gibt dem System eine Chance, bald wird sich ein gewisses Gleichgewicht einstellen. Wegen dem Kreislauf mit den Wasserflöhen und anderer Bakterien ist es von Vorteil, neue Teiche mit Wasser aus einem funktionieren Teich zu impfen. Es reicht oft schon 1-2 Kübel...
So kann sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine funktionierende Teichbiologie aufbauen.

In einem funktionierenden Teich gibt es auch keine Mücken bzw. Gelsen, die mögen eher Brackwasser...

LG Leo


----------



## senator20_2000 (15. Juli 2015)

Schau dich doch in deiner Umgebung um kanäle und teiche und besorg dir n ü ei voll mit __ wasserlinsen,  __ entengrütze oder wie sie auch genannt werden,  meistfinden sich da auch ein paar einheimische __ schnecken,  das zuhause ausspülen und ab in den teich,  die wasserlinsen vermehren sich dann Explosionsartig bis kaum noch Nährstoffe da sind und geht dann ein, vorausgesetzt während der vermehrung werden sie regelmäßig abgefischt,  sie landen dann bei mir im blumenbeet als dünger..... 
Die art die ich verwende ist sogar einigermaßen winterhart da ich in einer humusfirma arbeite wo sich die linsen im Auffangbecken für regenwasser und co befinden... 
In meinem Pflanzen filter ca 1m2 hab ich sie auch drin,  bis sie vor ein paar wochen eingegangen ist wg Nährstoffmangel.... Aber dafür züchte ich sie in einem normalen blumenkasten,  wo sie von zeit zu zeit ein paar rinderdungpellets bekommen,  da bilden sie eine bis zu 2cm starke schicht....


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2015)

Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert. Du willst Wasser und kein Grünzeugs weil davon hast du genug im Garten.
Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
1. Eine kleine Ozon Anlage oder mit Salzsäure den Teich behandeln.
2. Jeden Tag Wasserwechsel mit destiliertem Wasser.
3. Garten Betonieren und einen Parkplatz machen, den man auch noch vermieten kann, dann gibt es Kohle 
und dafür den Teich begrünen.
4 Oder aber den Teich so groß machen das die Pflanzen ihren Platz im Gartencenter finden und du neue für den Teich holen kannst .
Brauch man auch nicht mehr soviel Rasenmähen.

LG René 

Achso ganz vergessen, kannst ihn auch behandeln mit solch Poolzeugs, das macht auch alles Tot


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2015)

redflenker schrieb:


> Wichtig ist die Abdeckung der Wasserbehälter mit Netzen, da sich sonst Mückenlarven einnisten.


Du hast doch einen Teich, keine Regentonne. Und auch da kenne ich niemanden, der sowas hat...
Du hast ja die Plätschergieskanne. Das sollte die meisten Mücken ertränken.
Kauf Dir im AQ-Geschäft ne Tüte Wasserflöhe und gut ist.


----------



## redflenker (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo @ all

Danke für eure zahlreichen Erfahrungen, Einschätzungen und Tipps.

heute Abend werden Flöhe gekauft ...


----------



## misudapi (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ingo,
es gibt kleine fertig gepflanzte Schwimm-Insel (z.B im Baumarkt 30*30cm für kleine Schalen oder Kübel gemacht) .Vielleicht findes du eine die dir gefällt.
Dann hast du Grünzeug was übersichtlich ist.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2015)

Ruf in dem Flohladen lieber vorher an. Erfahrungsgemäß haben die Lebendfutter nicht immer vorrätig. Und bevor man umsonst hinfährt und mit Dingen wieder rauskkommt, die man gar nicht haben wollte.... (Rate mal, woher ich das weiß...)


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2015)

redflenker schrieb:


> Hallo @ all
> 
> Danke für eure zahlreichen Erfahrungen, Einschätzungen und Tipps.
> 
> heute Abend werden Flöhe gekauft ...


Sag mal in einem Monat Bescheid. Denke dran deine Pumpe aus zu schalten um die Flöhe nicht gleich zu schreddern. 

LASSE dir nicht irgend ein Super Duper Mittel gegen Algen andrehen. Im besten Fall wirkt es und du hast dann eine braune Brühe voll mit Algenschlamm. Irgendwie muss das Kram dann wieder aus dem Wasser.


----------



## redflenker (16. Juli 2015)

im Umkreis von 30km gibts keine Wasserflöhe ...

alle "kleinen " Zoohandlungen sind entweder weg oder haben ihr Angebot stark reduziert ...

Danke ans "Futterhaus" , die alle Mitbewerber vertrieben hat.

und im FH gibts nur tiefgefrorene


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2015)

Schnack hat keine Flöhe oder http://www.aquarium-luebeck.de/
?


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2015)

Dann also doch Pflanzen.
__ Wasserpest würde ich dir bei deinen Ansprüchen (keine Pflanzen im Teich)  nicht empfehlen...obwohl sie der sicherste Weg zu klarem Wasser ist. Aber sie neigt zum Wuchern und das Rausrupfen gelingt nicht wirklich gut.
__ Wasserlinsen, Azolla, Schwimmfarn sind Schwimmpflanzen, die man ohne großen Aufwand von der Teichoberfläche abkeschern kann. Sie verwurzeln nicht im Teichgrund, sondern schwimmen nur (mit ihren Wurzeln ins Wasser hängend) an der Teichoberfläche.
Schau dir mal im Inet  __ Hornkraut an. Das ist hübsch, unauffällig, unter der Wasseroberfläche, wächst im 'schlechtesten' Falle gar nicht und im besten Falle (für dich vielleicht eher der schlechteste Fall) kannst du sie einfacher entfernen als Wasserpest, denn sie verwurzelt so gut wie gar nicht im Teichgrund....falls du überhaupt einen hast?
Meine Güte: ich glaube, das ist das erste mal, dass ich Tipps für eine submerse Bepflanzung gebe, die eigentlich gar nicht da sein soll
Ansonsten:
vielleicht freundest du dich ja noch mit dem Gedanken an, dass ein Teich kein Dekowasserbecken ist, sondern biologischen Grundlagen unterliegt. Diese kann man (ohne Pflanzen) nur durch den Einsatz von Chemie ( k.A....vielleicht Chlor?) stoppen.
petra


----------



## leo1975 (16. Juli 2015)

http://www.bachflohkrebse.de/Aquaristik/Daphnia-Lebendfutter:pId1148:cPath35_36_506.html

Da solltest du welche finden...


----------



## redflenker (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo @ all

Ich habe gestern __ Hornkraut und einen Aquariumcacher gekauft.

Das Kraut ist im Teich und heute Mittag war ich an einem *großen* Teich in der Nähe "fischen".

Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich denn nun auch Wasserflöhe gefangen habe anbei ein Video zu finden unter

_View: https://youtu.be/Cr236DwWG4I_


Danke für die Info


----------



## smallfreak (18. Juli 2015)

redflenker schrieb:


> Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich denn nun auch Wasserflöhe gefangen habe anbei ein Video


Es ist kein Größenmaßstab dabei, aber vom Aussehen und von der Bewegung würde ich das meiste in dem Glas für Wasserflöhe halten.

Wenn das Wasser nicht über 30° hat sollten die sich im Teich auch rasch vermehren. Das Wasser lass ruhig plätschern, damit noch ein wenig Sauerstoff in das Wasser kommt. Ganz ohne würden die Flöhe eingehen.

Nächste Woche bist Du schlauer.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Juli 2015)

redflenker schrieb:


> Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich denn nun auch Wasserflöhe gefangen habe....


Sieht nach Wasserflöhen aus.


----------



## Harry (18. Juli 2015)

Egal was sie sind, mit ihrem getrommele würden sie mich verrückt machen!


----------



## redflenker (19. Juli 2015)

Hans Zimmer - Ashes to Ashes 
* Black Hawk Down


----------



## redflenker (4. Aug. 2015)

hallo @ all

mein Teichwasser klart so langsam auf

ich habe mich nun an die Wasserflöhzucht gewagt.

Ein leerer sauberer großer Eimer Rasendünger mit Teichwasser und 3 Beuteln Wasserflöhen legte den Grundstein.
Für 16€ habe ich mir dann noch ne Sauerstoffpumpe mit Sprudelstein gegönnt, die täglich mehrmals für 10min läuft.
Alle drei Tage gibts n Gramm aufgelöste Hefe für die Kleinen.
Fortschritte in der Population ist erkennbar ...

Nun habe ich aber noch eine Frage:
Im Eimer sind seit ein paar Tagen auch diese aktiven Schwimmer vorhanden.
 
Was ist das für ein Tierchen und schaden die meinen Wasserflöhen?

Danke für die Info


----------



## karsten. (4. Aug. 2015)

Nein !
den Flöhen nicht !

sind nur

Mückenlarven 














Stech-mücken-larven


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

Das sind Mückenlarven, stehendes Gewässer lieben sie.


----------



## redflenker (4. Aug. 2015)

Ok,

Danke für die schnelle Info !


----------

